# NRW Cup 2008 was läuft hier schief!!!!



## szenebiker (14. Juli 2008)

*Hallo, ich wollte mal Nachfragen wie Ihr das seht???

Der NRW Cup ist ja eigendlich eine gern besuchte Veranstaltung und es macht uns allen Spass dort zu fahren.

Solingen/Grafschaft waren gut gelungene Veranstaltungen
In Hagen hatten wir das mit der Nachmeldegebühr was ja noch in Klärung ist war aber sonst von allem anderen auch gelungen

Jetzt war gestern Saalhausen und ich muss sagen wir sind geschockt!!!

Die Strecke haben die Saalhausener wieder Perfekt umgesetzt

Doch jetzt meine Frage:::::

Bundesliga und NRW Cup auf einem Rennspielplatz????
Wir sind den NRW Cup gefahren und wollten mit der Bundesliga nichts zu schaffen haben hatten auch gedacht man schafft es das zu trennen das die NRW Cup Fahrer Ihre Wertung bekommen so wie sich das gehört doch leider war es nicht so.

80% so fing die miesere an......
Ich dachte mir das ich bei Ausgeschriebenen 90 min etwas Lockerer anfange damit ich nicht gleich tot über den Zaun hänge also 2 Runden etwas verhaltenener gefahren und dann mit mehr Druck und auch welche eingeholt doch kurz vor ende dan ein BDR/UCI man mit Klemmbrett der mich und die zuvor überholten aus dem Rennen nahm vor der Ziellienie!!!!
Somit wurde die wie man es mir erklärte die letzte Runde zwar gewertet aber nur so wie davor durch das Ziel gefahren wurde, das heißt die Jungs die eingeholt wurden waren wieder in der Wertung vor einem
Was bitte schön ist das den
Mann hätte die Leute hinter der Ziellienie rausnehmen sollen dann wäre alles richtig verlaufen.

Dann das zweite:::Da falle ich zwar nicht rein aber...)

Jeder der NRW Cup fährt freut sich über ein Preisgeld wenn er gut gefahren ist aber trotz NRW Cup Wertung und Ausgeschriebenem Rennen ist für den NRW Cup kein Preisgeld ausgeschüttet worden
Ich finde es traurig das nicht einmal die Fahrer für Ihre Anstrengungen entlohnt werden so wie es sich gehört.

Ich weiß jetzt sagen wieder welche "immer diese Leute die nur Meckern können" aber zum Sport gehört Motivation und wenn einem diese genommen wird durch nicht gut überlegte Abläufe dann muss ich meckern!!!

Mann würde auch kein Formel 1 Rennen mit der DTM zusammen legen!!!*


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Juli 2008)

Die u23 mussten sie auch streichen, da es welche mit A und B Lizenz gibt und die in Saalhausen in zwei verschiedenen Rennen mit unterschiedlicher Rundenzahl gefahren sind. So sollte es nicht weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

das hört sich aber irgendwie alles ganz komisch an .
ein glück hatte ich da nicht gemeldet.
wieso darf man nicht zuende fahren ??


----------



## szenebiker (14. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die u23 mussten sie auch streichen, da es welche mit A und B Lizenz gibt und die in Saalhausen in zwei verschiedenen Rennen mit unterschiedlicher Rundenzahl gefahren sind. So sollte es nicht weitergehen.




Hallo Bonne, hast Du dir mal die Punkteverteilung angesehen. Die Spinnen ja das können die nicht machen.
Bei der Elite sind nur 2 Fahrer komplett Durch.
Ich bekomme für den 15 Platz 50 Pt und in Hagen für den 25 140 Pt. Das geht doch wohl an jeder Realität vorbei!!!
Jetzt bekommt der Veranstalter erst mal eine nette Mail von mir.

Gukst Du hier

http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/Ergebnislisten_Saalhausen.pdf

http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/Gesamtwertung_nach_Saalhausen.pdf


----------



## hefra (14. Juli 2008)

Warum gibts keine Ergebnisse/Rundenprotokolle von der B/u23?

Wenn das jetzt alles nicht gewertet wird, hätte ich mir die Anreise auch sparen können! Ich bin nur mitgefahren weil ich den ganzen Cup bezahlt habe, sonst hätte der Marthon für das Wochenende auch gereicht.
Ich habe es schon von Anfang an befürchtet, dass es nicht klappen kann mit NRW Cup und Bundesliga gleichzeitig.

In diesem Cup gibt es jedesmal neues Chaos, unglaublich. 
Könnt ihr den German A Berg Cup nicht nach NRW verlegen, dann spar ich mir das mit dem NRW Cup.


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juli 2008)

Immer wenn man denkt: jetzt ist der absolute Tiefpunkt erreicht....

Was kommt wohl als nächstes....?? 

Nix gegen die Veranstaltung an sich. war cool gerne wieder


----------



## Chr!s (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, war nicht sonderlich durchdacht das Ganze. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, waren die Senioren ja ein gutes Stück hinter uns gestartet, trotzdem wurde die Herrenzeit für die 80% auch für sie herangezogen.

Gibt's wenigstens irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2008)

ne es sind doch alle auf einmal los  gefahren.

Wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## hefra (15. Juli 2008)

nein, die Senioren habe in Eigenregie den Start eine Minute nach hinten verschoben um das Gedränge etwas zu verringern. Hätte man beachten können, wäre aber ein Wunder gewesen.


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2008)

ach soo


----------



## szenebiker (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin der Auffassung man sollte mal eine Unteschriften Sammlung von allen NRW Cup Fahrern machen damit wir wenigstens die Normale Punktezahl bekommen, es kann doch nicht angehen das die 80% im NRW Cup berücksichtigt werden und so die gesamte Wertung durcheinander wirft.
Die sollten einfach den Rundenrückstand nicht berücksichtigen und den Fahrern die Punkte für die Plazierung geben, das ist denke ich die beste Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (16. Juli 2008)

Das wäre schon mal ein Ansatz! Vor mir aus können sie auch jedem der rausgenommen wurde eine Runde abziehen. Machen wir uns nichts vor wir wären überrundet worden. 
Allerdings bleibt das Problem, dass einige der U23 Fahrer so unverschämt sind und eine A Lizenz haben


----------



## Stöcker (16. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja wohl fast verarsche. Ich bekam für meinen dritten Platz satte 165 Punkte anstatt der eigentlich nach NRW-CUP Reglement zustehenden 210 Punkte. Keiner hat mich überrundet und trotzdem werden mir zwei Überrundungen angerechnet. Oder soll ich meinen 3.Platz als Streichergebnis werten. lach lach.
Habe schon die ersten Kontakte zum Landesverbandsvorsitzenen NRW hergestellt. Hier besteht dringend Handlungsbedarf. Sollte hier nichts passieren, sollte man mal über einen Fahrerstreik beim Finale nachdenken. Wir Radsportler trainieren hart (neben Beruf und Familie), neben keine Drogen wie so manch anderer Berufsradsportler, also sollte man uns fair behandeln und uns nicht um unseren erbrachten Lohn oder Stolz bringen. Also liebe Funktionäre und Zeitnehmer FAIRPLAY


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
es ist wie mit dem Sommerwetter .....es wird nicht besser.

Gibt es denn jetzt endlich mal eine Liste vom B-Rennen?

@Stöcker: Hättest besser bei uns mitfahren sollen


----------



## hefra (17. Juli 2008)

nein, bis jetzt noch nicht! Ich habe nochmal bei Sharkattack nachgefragt Ergebniss: In der B-Klasse-Wertung gibt es noch unstimmigkeiten.

Was machst du eingentlich hier, ich dachte du bist im Urlaub... Nordenau ist übrigens am 2.8 und nicht am 27.7.
Schönen Urlaub noch. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem in Nordenau.


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2008)

Klar bin ich in Urlaub, aber ohne euch kann ich doch nicht leben. ich möchte auch immer wissen, wenn es mtb-mäßig was neues gibt. zum glück  gibt es vodafone live,daher kann ich auch mit dem Handy ins Netz   P.S. meine frau findet das aber gar nicht so gut


----------



## juchhu (17. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Klar bin ich in Urlaub, aber ohne euch kann ich doch nicht leben. ich möchte auch immer wissen, wenn es mtb-mäßig was neues gibt. zum glück  gibt es vodafone live,daher kann ich auch mit dem Handy ins Netz   P.S. meine frau findet das aber gar nicht so gut



Eh, Du sollst Urlaub machen. Auch vom MTB-Sport.
Das nächste Mal gibts vor der Abreise Leibesvisitation und Taschenkontrolle. Dann ist Schluss mit geschmuggelten Handys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juli 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> nein, bis jetzt noch nicht! Ich habe nochmal bei Sharkattack nachgefragt Ergebniss: In der B-Klasse-Wertung gibt es noch unstimmigkeiten.
> .



Wie lange sollen wir denn noch auf die Ergebnisse der B-Klasse warten?

Das ist wirklich traurig!


----------



## szenebiker (20. Juli 2008)

*Ich finde es mitlerweile auch traurig, ich hatte beim Landesverband NRW angefragt ob das alles so seine richtigkeit hat und habe sogar den Link zu diesem Thread mit eingefügt aber die melden sich auch nicht.
Die sind wohl auch überfordert oder wollen einfach keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich beim nächsten Rennen ein Stellungnahme verlangen den diese Punkteverteilung aus Saalhausen hat alles durch den Haufen geworfen und hat nichts mit Realität zu tun.

Vielleicht sollten wir beim Start einfach mal Streiken und erst fahren wenn uns zugesagt wird das die Punkte nach Plazierung verteilt werden ohne 80% Regel.

Also ich bin dabei!!!*


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juli 2008)

szenebiker schrieb:


> *Ich finde es mitlerweile auch traurig, ich hatte beim Landesverband NRW angefragt ob das alles so seine richtigkeit hat und habe sogar den Link zu diesem Thread mit eingefügt aber die melden sich auch nicht.
> Die sind wohl auch überfordert oder wollen einfach keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich beim nächsten Rennen ein Stellungnahme verlangen den diese Punkteverteilung aus Saalhausen hat alles durch den Haufen geworfen und hat nichts mit Realität zu tun.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir beim Start einfach mal Streiken und erst fahren wenn uns zugesagt wird das die Punkte nach Plazierung verteilt werden ohne 80% Regel.
> ...



Ich rufe mal meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden an.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2008)

szenebiker schrieb:


> *Ich finde es mitlerweile auch traurig, ich hatte beim Landesverband NRW angefragt ob das alles so seine richtigkeit hat und habe sogar den Link zu diesem Thread mit eingefügt aber die melden sich auch nicht.
> Die sind wohl auch überfordert oder wollen einfach keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich beim nächsten Rennen ein Stellungnahme verlangen den diese Punkteverteilung aus Saalhausen hat alles durch den Haufen geworfen und hat nichts mit Realität zu tun.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir beim Start einfach mal Streiken und erst fahren wenn uns zugesagt wird das die Punkte nach Plazierung verteilt werden ohne 80% Regel.
> ...



Ich habe zz. mit dem Vizepräsidenten für Breitensport gesprochen. Wir telefonieren regelmäßig und arbeiten auch im Radsportbezirk Köln sehr eng zusammen. Er hatte Deine Mail bekommen und sich sofort diesen Thread angeschaut sowie Deine Infos/Beschwerde an den zuständigen Fachwart für Mountainbiking weitergeleitet.

Hab ein bisschen Geduld. Vor einigen Wochen haben der Vizepräsident für Rennsport und der Sportausschussvorsitzende ihre Ämter niedergelegt. Der Präsident und der Geschäftstellenleiter sind derzeit in Südafrika bei den Nachwuchsweltmeisterschaften. Daher muss der Vizepräsident für Breitensport die Belange des RSV NRW alleine 'schmeißen'.

Du wirst sicher in Kürze eine Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## Buchse__ (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Wenn ich diesen Theard lese kann ich nur zustimmen.
Erstens konnte ich aus persöhnlichen Gründen leider nicht bei dem Lauf in Grafschaft
starten. Gehofft hatte, dass ich ohne Zwischenfall Grafschaft als Streichergebnis einplanen kann. Naja dann kam leider das Rennen in Saalhausen, und ausgerechnet an diesem Tag habe ich eine absoulut schlechte Tagesform. Also wäre es das eigentlich mit dem NRW-Cup für mich.

Doch ich habe noch ein anderes Anliegen: Ich bin jetzt auf mehrern Veranstaltungen gewesen und habe gemerkt das sogar der Radsport teurer wird? Was ist da los?
Ich habe volles Verständis dafür das man eine Nachmeldegebühr zahlt, doch ich habe wiederum kein Verständnis dafür, dass die Nachmeldegebühr über dem eigentlichen Startgeld liegt. Vereinskollegen und Freunde von mir die auch Renenfahren sind halt noch Schüler und müssen ihre Startgelder Teilweise selbst bezahlen. Da finde ich es nicht inordnung für ein Rennen 18 Euro Startgeld zu bezahlen. Wenn man an solch einem Tag dann noch aus verschiedenen Gründen, wie die genannte 80% Regel oder einem Defekt ein Rennen nicht beenden kann, finde ich das wirklich bedauerlich.

Der Aspekt das die Nachmeldegebühr einen erziehrischen Effekt haben soll, ist vollkommen inordnung. Aber bei den heutigen Tagen reichen da auch schon 3-5 Euro. 

Viele Leute meckern, dass der Radsport immer unattracktiver wird, doch durch ein solches Verhalten, kann man sich auch nicht einmal spontan entscheiden, um auf ein Rennen zufahren.

Das von meiner Seite aus.
Grüße Julian


----------



## JDN (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Lizenzfahrer des NRW-Cups,

nachdem die Info wohl noch nicht an alle durchgedrungen ist, hier nochmal im Forum.

Die Punkteverteilung war auf Grund des Ergebnisses von DATA-Sport und der 80%-Regelung durchaus korrekt. Das Problem in der Punkteverteilung liegt einfach darin, dass auch die Minusrunden, erzeugt durch die 80%-Regel aus Sicht der NRW-Fahrer nicht in Ordnung war. 
Deshalb gab es schon am Renntag den Vorschlag, dass die Punkteverteilung nach Platzierung gehen soll. 
Nur mussten zuerst alle Veranstalter informiert werden und ihre Zustimmung eingeholt werden, wodurch die Sache sich etwas länger hinzog. Hinzu kommt, dass das Ergebnis der B-Kl/Sen , das DATA-Sport veröffentlicht hatte, trotz Transpondereinsatzes einige Fehler enthielt, die erst noch korrigiert werden müssen. Das geht aber nur über den UCI-Komm., der für das Ergebnis zuständig ist. 
Ihr seht also, dass viele Dinge zusammen kamen, die nacheinander abgearbeitet werden müssen.
Wenn das alles geregelt ist, kann time-and-voice das NRW-Ergebnis veröffentlichen bzw. aktualisieren.
*Wichtig ist doch in diesem Moment, dass die Punkteverteilung in eurem Sinne erfolgt.*

Zur U23/B: Alle Fahrer müssten eine mail mit der Beschreibung der Sachlage hinsichtlich des niederländische Fahrers bekommen haben, der A-Kl in Saalhausen fahren musste, im NRW-Cup aber B-Kl. fahren kann. Hier wurde eure Meinung zur Wertung erfragt, aber bis jetzt keine Resonanz.
Aber auch hier haben die Veranstalter beschlossen, dass der Fahrer das Rennen als Steichergebnis  nutzen kann, da auf anderem Wege keine Vergleichbarkeit der Leistungen zu erreichen ist.
In der Hoffnung, das Forum hiermit informiert zu haben...
JDN


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juli 2008)

Der Nrw-Cup war eine Serie, die sich qualitativ von anderen deutlich abhob! In diesem Jahr läuft keine einzige Veranstaltung reibungslos:
Solingen: Die Ergebnislisten
Grafschaft: Runden der Elite und Jugendrennen, U15 keine Liste, ...
Hagen: Das Nachmeldegebührtheater
Saalhausen: BL- und IXS-Cup- Stress, das war einfach zuviel

Was kommt als Nächstes?

Wir sind doch keine Versuchskaninchen!
Die sollten mal überlegen die Startgelder dem Niveau der Veranstaltungen anzupassen. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht den vielen ehrenamtlichen Helfern der Vereine zu nahe treten.

Das musste jetzt mal raus! 

Wer hat den Nrw-Cup eigentlich in diese Richtung getrieben??



Sorry, für meine Worte


----------



## Buchse__ (20. Juli 2008)

Was für mich persöhnlich wichtig wäre, ist das Rennveranstalter und aktive Sportler sich zusammen Gedanken machen.
Die meisten Rennen werden ja von Vereinen veranstaltet, doch was mir aufgefallen ist, dass manche Veranstalter keine Kritik vertragen bzw. annehmen.

Auserdem sollte das Reglement mal kürzer un klarer verfasst werden. Da die meisten Biker mehr auf das biken heiß sind, als sich das Seiten lange Reglement durch zu lesen.

Grüße Julian


----------



## DK Henning (20. Juli 2008)

Buchse schrieb:


> Der Aspekt das die Nachmeldegebühr einen erziehrischen Effekt haben soll, ist vollkommen inordnung. Aber bei den heutigen Tagen reichen da auch schon 3-5 Euro.



Einspruch! Dann kommen wir wieder dahin, dass bis zum Renntag nur ein paar Meldungen vorliegen. Veranstalter tappen im Dunklen und müssen zudem noch in Vorkasse gehen.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2008)

DK Henning schrieb:


> Einspruch! Dann kommen wir wieder dahin, dass bis zum Renntag nur ein paar Meldungen vorliegen. Veranstalter tappen im Dunklen und müssen zudem noch in Vorkasse gehen.



Zur Planungssicherheit und zur Verringerung des ORGA-Aufwands am Renntag muss das Ziel eines jeden Veranstalters sein, 80% der Rennmeldung im Vorfeld verarbeitet und vereinnahmt zu haben.

Das geht grundsätzlich nur mit drei Maßnahmen:


Eine relative - bezogen zum Startgeld - hohe Nachmeldegebühr, am besten bis zur Höhe des Startgeldes. 3-5  Nachmeldegebühr stellen hier keine ausreichende Motivation zur frühzeitigen Anmeldung. Ich würde es eher einen 'Schönwetterzuschlag' nennen.
Das Bonusprogramm. Komplette Meldung für die Rennserie noch vor Cup-Start mit erheblichen Rabatt. Das setzt aber voraus, dass die beteiligten Veranstalter im Vorfeld eine grundsätzliche Startgeldfestsetzung diskutieren.
Eine Kombination aus beiden Maßnahmen. Rabattierung bei frühzeitige Meldung für die gesamte Rennserie und erhöhte Nachmeldegebühr bei Einzelrennen.
Ich persönlich bin für Punkt 3. Denn nur dieser Punkt gibt den Veranstaltern ausreichend Planungssicherung und verringert die ORGA-Arbeit am Renntag erheblich.

Ausnahmen würde ich bei Kinder und Jugendlichen machen. Entweder keine Nachmeldegebühr oder direkt kostenfreier Start. Letzteres ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit, die finanzielle Hürde für Einsteiger zu reduzieren.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DK Henning (21. Juli 2008)

@ juchhu

vom Prinzip her würde ich deinem 3) Punkt voll zustimmen. Jedoch sind die meistens Cups terminlich sehr weit auseinander. Ich weiss leider im April noch nicht, ob sich im September private und/oder berufliche Termine nicht mit Rennveranstaltungen überschneiden.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2008)

DK Henning schrieb:


> @ juchhu
> 
> vom Prinzip her würde ich deinem 3) Punkt voll zustimmen. Jedoch sind die meistens Cups terminlich sehr weit auseinander. Ich weiss leider im April noch nicht, ob sich im September private und/oder berufliche Termine nicht mit Rennveranstaltungen überschneiden.



Das ist von Dir ein durchaus nachzuvollziehendes Argument insbesonders bei Hobbyfahrern. Wirtschaftlich interessant wird es wohl für beide Seiten erst, wenn der Rabatt für die Buchung einer kompletten Rennserie satt im 2-stelligen Prozentbereich liegt. Um das vernünftig kalkulieren zu können, muss man ermitteln, wie die Verteilung der Buchungen von einer kompletten bezahlten Rennserie im Vorfeld bis hin nur zu einem absolviertem Einzelrennen ist. 
Sicherheit könnte ein Sponsor geben, der einen begrenzten Fonds zur Verfügung stellt, aus dem die fehlenden Mittel wg. veränderten Buchungsverhalten gebuffert werden. 

Vielleicht ist es einfach an der Zeit, die Startgeld-ORGA (ggf. auch andere Bereiche ) zu professionalisieren und gleichzeitig für Kinder und Jugendliche das Startgeld zu senken bzw. aufzuheben und durch geschicktes Management einer absehbaren Startgelderhöhung entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## marco87 (21. Juli 2008)

U23/B Ergebnisse sind online!!! steckt aber voller fehler!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2008)

marco87 schrieb:


> U23/B Ergebnisse sind online!!! steckt aber voller fehler!!!



Meinst du datasport? Die kenne ich. Ich möchte die Nrw-Liste gerne sehen.

Wo stehen die denn? auf der nrw-cup hp finde ich die nicht. Setz mal bitte den Link online, danke.


----------



## marco87 (22. Juli 2008)

http://www.time-and-voice.com/neu/ergebnisse.php?eventID=4



soll jetzt fehlerfrei sein!


----------



## Peter88 (22. Juli 2008)

> soll jetzt fehlerfrei sein!



hmm ein paar mir bekannte NRW cup fahrer die mitgefahren sind nicht in der ergebnissliste des NRW cups. nur in der der BL...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2008)

Jörg Schmidt fehlt auch!


----------



## Peter88 (22. Juli 2008)

Och nett. Gleich eine mail vom Veranstalter(oder so) bekommen...wollte wissen wer fehlt. Scheinbar ist der cup doch noch nicht ganz verloren


----------



## marco87 (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich wäre dafür dieses rennen komplett aus dem cup zu anulieren, ist zwar blöd für die PAAR, die das ding ohne eine minus runde durch gefahren sind, aber man muss berücksichtigen das die mehrheit um die punkte im NRW-CUP fährt. Wenn  man dann durch so eine besch.... 80% regel wichtige punkte verliert ist das echt ärgerlich!!!

was meint ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2008)

Das Rennen zu zu steichen ist für die erfolgreichen Fahrer von Saalhausen  ungerecht. Es kann auc nicht unsere Aufgabe sein eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> hmm ein paar mir bekannte NRW cup fahrer die mitgefahren sind nicht in der ergebnissliste des NRW cups. nur in der der BL...
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Peter


Die Liste ist korrigert worden. Jörg Schmidt ist jetzt drin.


----------



## marco87 (22. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist das ungerecht, aber es ist auch ungerecht uns wegen einer "regel" (80%) die es im NRW-CUP garnicht gibt, wichtige punkte weg zunehmen!!!! Vorallem über die hälfte des fahrerfeldes...


----------



## harryfan3009 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Teil des Zeitnahmeteams des iXS-NRW-Cups (nicht wie angenommen der Veranstalter).
Ich habe Jörg Schmidt jetzt ins Ergebnis mit aufgenommen. Seine Teilnahme hatten wir wie auch die von Jan Dickopf und Jonas Struff nicht erfasst, da die Nachmeldungen für die Lizenzrennen nur an Datasport gegangen sind. Wir wussten nicht, dass sie auch für den NRW-Cup gemeldet waren, und erschienen deshalb auch nicht im Ergebnis.

Zur Gesamtwertung:
Die Veranstalter haben beschlossen, dass für die Rennen, die gleichzeitig mit der Bundesliga stattfanden, keine Minusrunden gewertet werden. Demnach bekommen alle die Punkte für die Platzierung + 100 Bonuspunkte.
Ich bin momentan dabei, die Punkte für diese Klassen neu zu vergeben, daher haben auch die Elite B/U23-Fahrer noch keine Gesamtwertungspunkte erhalten.

Sportliche Grüße,
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -

EDIT: Achso, falls noch irgendwelche Fragen sind oder euch falsche Ergebnisse auffallen, bitte kurz PN oder besser E-Mail an [email protected] schreiben.


----------



## Stöcker (22. Juli 2008)

Sicher, klar,,   und ich soll für mein bestes NRW-Resultat ( 3.Platz ) Wahnsinns 160 Punkte bekommen. Mir stehen 210 nach Reglement zu. Vorschlag . Punkte einfach nach Patzierung NRW-Cup Wertung (Saalhausen) wie gehabt. Rundenrückstände nicht werten und alles ist geritzt


----------



## harryfan3009 (22. Juli 2008)

harryfan3009 schrieb:


> *Ich bin momentan dabei,* die Punkte für diese Klassen neu zu vergeben, daher haben auch die Elite B/U23-Fahrer noch keine Gesamtwertungspunkte erhalten.



Bitte beim nächsten Mal gründlich lesen.
Die Punkteverteilung ist noch nicht auf diesem neuen Stand. Die neue Wertung sollte bis spätestens morgen Mittag unter http://www.time-and-voice.com/neu/ergebnisse.php?gesamt verfügbar sein.

Gruß
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -

EDIT: Die neue Gesamtwertung ist online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2008)

harryfan3009 schrieb:


> Bitte beim nächsten Mal gründlich lesen,


Es hat schon einer hier geschrieben, was wir möchten: Rad fahren und nicht lesen. Ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt. M. Stöcker bekommt als 3. das Preisgeld vom ? platz, oder gab es bei den Senioren Preisgeld nach NRW-Platz? bei uns Herren-B gab es das nicht. P.S. Ich bin whl blind, da ich beim -B-Rennen nur die alte Gesamtwertung sehen kann.


----------



## JDN (24. Juli 2008)

Nun ja, auch als Biker ist man klar im Vorteil, wenn man lesen kann und wer an ausgeschriebenen Wettbewerben des BDR teilnimmt, muss diese Fähigkeit eben nutzen, um *qualifiziert *mitreden zu können. Also: siehe Generalauschreibung NRW-Cup/Tagespreisgelder/Saalhausen. 
Ich dachte, der MTB-Rennsport sei mittlerweile aus dem Gröbsten heraus, sodass eine Auschreibung und ein Reglement nicht mehr böhmische Dörfer sind. Aber manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass von bestimmten Leuten alles durcheinander geworfen wird. Könnte zig Beispiele nennen, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen.
Bevor aber jetzt ein ganz Schlauer kommt und sagt "nenn` doch mal eins!" ..... hier ist eins. Viele Biker kennen z.B. nicht den Unterschied
Veranstalter - Rennleiter - Sprecher. Da wird alles durcheinander geworfen und der Sprecher ist zu guter Letzt für die Anwendung der 80% Regel verantwortlich - geschehen in Saalhausen. Einige kommen jetzt bestimmt ins Grübeln und fragen sich, "gibt es da wirklich einen Unterschied?"
Auflösung vielleicht später!
Noch ein Beispiel zum Leseverstehen:
Es gibt tatsächlich Biker, die zum 3. Lauf nach Sundern-Hagen fahren wollten!!!!!!!
Genug für heute-gehe jetzt biken!


----------



## harryfan3009 (24. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich wollte nicht wieder die Ausschreibungs-Diskussion auslösen. War nur verärgert, dass ich keine 5 Minuten nach dem Post eine E-Mail bekommen habe, wo denn die neue Gesamtwertung sei.

@Bonne: Die neue Gesamtwertung ist seit Dienstag Abend auf http://www.time-and-voice.com/neu/ergebnisse.php?gesamt verfügbar.
Kleines Rechenbeispiel - Andre Kupig: 
mit Minusrunden: Platz 22 -> 43 Punkte + 50 Bonuspunkte (2 Runden Rückstand) = 93 Punkte
ohne Minusrunden: Platz 22 -> 43 Punkte + 100 Bonuspunkte (kein Rückstand) = 143 Punkte
In der Gesamtwertung stehen 143 Punkte.

Mit der Preisgeldvergabe kann ich euch nicht weiterhelfen, wir sind nur der Zeitnehmer, die Vergabe ist Sache der Veranstalter.

Gruß
Yannick Eckey


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juli 2008)

Danke, ich hatte unter dem ergebnislink auf der nrw-cup-seite geschaut und da war noch die alte Liste.


----------



## devil11074 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ihr Leut,
in diesem Jahr ist leider nicht alles positiv im iXS-NRW-Cup. Es gibt sicher viele Änderungen, wie die Zeitnahme, das Punktesystem, neue Regeln, die Geschichte mit den Anmeldungen und Überweisungen, die Sache mit Saalhausen (80% Regel und Wertungsprobleme U23), aber Ihr dürft den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken. Hier ist sehr viel Arbeit im Gange und ich bin überzeugt, dass nächstes Jahr der Cup wieder bestens läuft. Die Probleme mit der Zeitnahme sind Vergangenheit, die Nachmeldegeschichte von Hagen ist ja auch weitgehenst geklärt und in Saalhausen wird auch schon schwer dran gearbeitet, wie man die Sache besser umsetzt. Ich denke die nächsten Rennen werden da schon sehr viel ruhiger ablaufen. Also, Kopf hoch - durch Fehler lernt man!!! Und immer ruhig Blut, bei Problemen und Anregungen am besten immer direkt den Veranstlater kontaktieren.


----------

